

Serious Games^d^d^D Things - bootload
http://twopointouch.com/2008/07/11/serious-gamesddd-things/

======
culley
a silcon foundry uses serious games to control the flow of small one off
products through their factory. Each customer can set their own price bonus
for running their lot. High price, faster velocity, product available sooner.
It is an open market where you are competing against all the other lots in the
fab. the indivduals running the lots can then decide if it's more worth their
time to wait for the 1 really valuable lot or run 10 cheaper lots.

------
thwarted
stty erase ^d

